# 45-70 RELOADING



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a Henry 45-70 with the brass receiver, and I want to and I want to reload. I want to hunt deer ,and I am thinking about using a 300 gr. bullet. I will be greatful for any help I can get . Thank You


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a Marlin 1895, the old model with long barrel. I shoot 300g Hornady HPs. #4500 / 58.0 gr IMR-3031
MV= 2050 fps. This is red line load, I don't know if Henry is rated for these loads. Hornady recommends a
load of 52.0 gr. IMR-3031 at 1800fps for other rifles, such as 1886 Win , H&R Handy rifles. I have no data
for Henry, so I would rather be safe than sorry. One of the first things you should by is a good loading manual.
Midway sells separate manuals for each calibre that are nice to have. They list all major brands of bullets
and powder. The manuals put out by bullet companies just have data for their products. Don't listen to
BS that may damage your gun, or hurt you. Read the Book.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> I have a Marlin 1895, the old model with long barrel. I shoot 300g Hornady HPs. #4500 / 58.0 gr IMR-3031
> MV= 2050 fps. This is red line load, I don't know if Henry is rated for these loads. Hornady recommends a
> load of 52.0 gr. IMR-3031 at 1800fps for other rifles, such as 1886 Win , H&R Handy rifles. I have no data
> for Henry, so I would rather be safe than sorry. One of the first things you should by is a good loading manual.
> ...


Thank You for the info


----------

